
Uptime Robot Now Monitors SSL - dundercoder
https://blog.uptimerobot.com/introducing-ssl-monitoring/
======
dundercoder
I'm a big fan of Uptime Robot, been with them for years now. Not as many bells
and whistles as other sites, but dang cheap and the main dev Umut (dunno if
there is more than one) is a very nice guy and has answered every one of my
pesky questions.

